# Help for a university project



## Giselacc (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,
I am a Spanish student currently working on my final thesis project which will consist on a deep analysis on classical music Tv and Radio programmes in some key cities around the world.
I am currently focusing my research on London and New York but it has proved quite hard for me to find them as I don't even know which are the most important TV and Radio stations in those cities so I don't have any clue on how identify those classical music programmes I am looking for.
It will be very helpful for me if someone who knows better about the classical music radio and tv programmes in London or New York could just give me a clue on how to find them.

Any contribution will be a major help 
Thanks so much


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Classic fm or Radio 3 for London...


----------



## Giselacc (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Ramako for your repply. I've found Radio 3 and Classical fm in London. In terms of tv I just found some classical music related programs in BBC4. That's all I got up to now... It's not much but it's a start. If you know any other channels or programmes I will be so grateful If you can share with me


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The UK also has the TV station Sky Arts 2, which shows documentaries and performances.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Giselacc said:


> Thanks Ramako for your repply. I've found Radio 3 and Classical fm in London. In terms of tv I just found some classical music related programs in BBC4. That's all I got up to now... It's not much but it's a start. If you know any other channels or programmes I will be so grateful If you can share with me


Hi,

Have you checked out the concert pages, to get an idea of what repertoire is played?

The South Bank Festival Concert venues list their concerts up; as do the BBC Proms for the summer. Wigmore Hall and St Martins in the Fields does theirs regularly, as does the Kings Chamber Orchestra.

I guess many of these don't make it onto TV or radio - especially the smaller venues. But not everyone cares for TV or radio in London: we prefer going to venues for real music rather than broadcast on the airwaves


----------



## Giselacc (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for your help  I will have a look on their website and see what I find.


----------



## Giselacc (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm definitely going to have a look at all this venues websites too  I'm sure I'll find interesting material for my thesis. 
Thanks


----------

